# P226 tacops



## Steved13 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been out of shooting for about 30 years and I'm just getting back into it. 

The Sig's seem to fit me well and I like the feel and quality. I like the P226 tacops, but I can only find one locally in 40s&w. I've rented a couple of guns at the range 1 was a 40 and 1 was a9mm. Found the 9mm more comfortable and the 40 had a snap in the recoil. I can't find anywhere around that has a sig for rent so I'm comparing apples and oranges.

My question is, with the weight and bulk of the sig tacops, would the 40 s&w still be a big difference from the 9? Or should I just wait for a 9mm to become available? This would be a gun for the range. 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Steved13 (Feb 7, 2013)

I found a rental 226 in 40 s&w, I shot 200 rounds and got a feel for it, and liked it. With 9 mm ammo so hard to find, I think I'm going to get the 40.


----------



## Steved13 (Feb 7, 2013)

I picked up the P226 tacops in 40 on Friday...700 rounds and flawless.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I changed out most of my firearms to .40 cal. last year...just like shooting .40 the best.


----------

